# SAS Fantasy Football 2013



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fourteen-team league, as we've done the last couple years. (If it fills up, we can create a second league, as we've also done in the past.) *The draft is scheduled for Sunday, September 1st at 9:30 PM (Eastern).*

*EDIT: League is full; draft will proceed at scheduled date and time. Thanks to everyone who joined!*


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#LimmyTaskForce is ready to roll!

What is the roster like?

QB, RB, RB, WR, WR, TE, WR/RB, DEF?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How is the participation percentage?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

rdrr said:


> How is the participation percentage?


Pretty good; the standings were very bunched last year and almost everyone was active. Only a couple teams out of 14 were not being actively maintained. Better than what you'd get in a typical public league.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Limmy said:


> What is the roster like?


QB, WR, WR, WR, RB, RB, TE, K, DEF, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN, BN

You can view the league settings here (everything is still set to the default for now):

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/f1/265575/settings


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Signed up. I'll probably do the NFL Eliminator again as well.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

WhoDey85 said:


> Signed up. I'll probably do the NFL Eliminator again as well.


I think I lasted a week in eliminator last year. Just signed up & I think we already have 5 or 6 people. I'm also getting somewhat giddy that football is right around the corner.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

WhoDey85 said:


> Signed up. I'll probably do the NFL Eliminator again as well.


What was that game we did last year, I think.
And it was over right away. Most of us sucked. Lol


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Signed up! 

Does any one else prefer free agent instead of waivers? I usually play with 2 QB too. 

Thanks for setting this up either way! :clap


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Buerhle said:


> What was that game we did last year, I think.
> And it was over right away. Most of us sucked. Lol


Yeah we should all do better this year.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Who won last year.... Fixer and Anonymid?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Cam1 said:


> Who won last year.... Fixer and Anonymid?


I think some guy named Paul who doesn't post here much anymore in the league I was in last year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

WhoDey85 said:


> I think some guy named Paul who doesn't post here much anymore in the league I was in last year.


Yeah, he used to be Atticus on SAS; he won the 14-teamer. I sent him an invite, but he hasn't joined yet. Hopefully he'll be back to defend his title.

I wasn't in the other league, so I'm not sure who won that one.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Cam1 said:


> Who won last year.... Fixer and Anonymid?


No I didn't win. Melissa75 holds the other title belt.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just joined the 1st league :clap

Thanks F1X3R for letting me know


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

league is now full  

good luck all  you'll need it!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Draft is four weeks from tonight; thanks to everyone who signed up!

If there are any latecomers who want to play, feel free to start up a second league and post the sign-up info here. We had two leagues last year (with a few people playing in both, I believe), so you shouldn't have any difficulty filling it up.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a reminder that the draft is on Sunday. Thanks again to everyone who signed up!

Also, if it's not obvious, please indicate here what your team name is, so we know who's who. I'm the *Wild Turkeys* again this year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The draft order is set; click here to view. (It's randomly generated.)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> The draft order is set; click here to view. (It's randomly generated.)


11?!?!?!?!?!

This is just a minor roadbump to my road to the championship


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pick 6 - perfect.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I might miss the draft or end up being late which I'm disapointed about. I'm actually going to be helping my nephew draft a team at a live draft that same night. When you have two drafts going on at the same time might be the point you have a problem. I'll be sure to bump up all the Bengals in my pre draft rankings though!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh damn. #1. I always think first is unlucky. Anyway, I'm True Blue .


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Man i missed it. Go Dolphins!


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

If anyone plans on quitting, give me your team.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

We should try to have a second league.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

See you guys and gals at the draft tonight!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody else hate the new website design for fantasy football?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm only doing the one league, but if someone else wants to start up a second, go for it. We were able to fill up a second league pretty quickly last year (a bunch of people played in both, I think).

(And yeah, I can't stand the new design. I always liked Yahoo for its no-frills look.)


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

It looks like 3 people missed out on the first league correct? How many people would be interested in running two teams? I'll start a second league but prefer it not end up having only 8 teams or anything like that. 

I could do the draft at 8:30 central next Sunday & we could start scoring in week 2. Would that be acceptable? Any other ideas?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AliBaba said:


> It looks like 3 people missed out on the first league correct? How many people would be interested in running two teams? I'll start a second league but prefer it not end up having only 8 teams or anything like that.
> 
> I could do the draft at 8:30 central next Sunday & we could start scoring in week 2. Would that be acceptable? Any other ideas?


I'm down for playing 2 leagues again. Starting in a week is probably a good idea, unlikely to get enough people by Thursday.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Noooo, I totally forgot about the draft. Holiday weekend threw me off 


Actually quite happy with the results though, got the guy I wanted with my first round pick.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll set it up either tonight or tomorrow night so be on the lookout.

Edit: SAS2 is set up and ready to go. The draft is scheduled for Sunday September 8th at 8:30p CDT. Click here to join:

http://y.ahoo.it/13uld6WA

If that draft date/time doesn't work for you & for all other concerns send me a pm. I'll try to check back everyday. Have fun!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

48.7 points so far tonight from 3 players.... Demaryius Thomas :yes

Who ever has Peyton must he happy with this.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Alright Romo I fully expect you to throw 8 td's now.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Alright Romo I fully expect you to throw 8 td's now.


You might be setting yourself up for some disappointment on that one.

Alright, so far I have a grand total of 2 teams signed up for SAS2. Therefore...I have moved the draft to Wednesday at 10:45 central & will just keep bumping that back as needed.

*OR*

If we hit the minimum 4 teams we could just go ahead with the draft & have some type of SAS Fantasy Football All Pro Blowout. I could possibly switch to PPR(points per reception) and we could go for some ridiculous point totals.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

How do you add and drop players on this new layout?

edit: nvm I found it after staring at the screen for 15 min lol.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Going to be a long season especially when Brady throws for 2 TD but only has 5 more points than the Pats kicker.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Uh-oh, Victor Cruz is having a huge game - things were looking good before this game :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Cam1 said:


> Uh-oh, Victor Cruz is having a huge game - things were looking good before this game :lol


Yeah, I thought my chances were slim before Cruz went nuts last night. Of course, RG3 could just as easily go nuts tonight, so I don't feel like I'm in the clear yet. He'd need about 30 points, which is unlikely but plausible.

Anyway, if I can pull out this win, it would help me get over UMass losing to Maine this weekend. :mum


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Yeah, I thought my chances were slim before Cruz went nuts last night. Of course, RG3 could just as easily go nuts tonight, so I don't feel like I'm in the clear yet. He'd need about 30 points, which is unlikely but plausible.
> 
> Anyway, if I can pull out this win, it would help me get over UMass losing to Maine this weekend. :mum


Eagles defense is pretty brutal so I'm hoping he has a big game. I thought for sure I had the week won, was not expecting almost 30 points from Cruz. Did Maine beat them? Seems like Maine football has improved a lot lately though I hardly pay attention.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Eagles defense is pretty brutal so I'm hoping he has a big game. I thought for sure I had the week won, was not expecting almost 30 points from Cruz. Did Maine beat them? Seems like Maine football has improved a lot lately though I hardly pay attention.





















lol never doubt the Eagles


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey anonymid did you go to UMass?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Phanatic26 said:


> Hey anonymid did you go to UMass?


Class of 2001. :yes



Cam1 said:


> Did Maine beat them? Seems like Maine football has improved a lot lately though I hardly pay attention.


Yup, 24-14, and honestly it didn't even feel that close. And Maine isn't even a top-tier CAA team this year (I believe coming into this week there were six CAA teams ranked in the FCS top 25, and Maine wasn't one of them). UMass is just terrible. Won only one game in our first year in the MAC last year, and I'll be pleasantly surprised with anything more than that this year.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Small world. I just graduated in May. Tough loss to Maine on Saturday. Molnar is stuck like DK was with the dribble drive. Need to change the playbook or something.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

SAS2 still only has 3 teams so I'm moving the draft back to 8:30p central on Sunday(9/15) & if we don't have a fourth by then I'll probably delete the league.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

2 and 0!!!!

Can everybody post there team names?  its hard 2 tell who every1 is! this is who i know so far!

#LimmyTaskForce = me
WHODEY = WhoDey85
WildTurkeys = anonymid
Cam1 = Cam1
TrueBlue = melissa75
AliBaba's = AliBaba
3rd & Lmatic = Lmatic3030

Still dont know who... 
Fanatics, Heisenberg's Hat, Fugitive Cookie Band, Kai's Top Notch Team, Manatees, Gr8IrishPotatoFamine, and Double's Team
are???


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fanatics = F1X3R
Heisenberg's Hat = Atticus (longtime SAS user but doesn't post anymore)
Manatees = Phanatic26
Kai's Top Notch Team = SPC (I think)

Not sure about the other three.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

$!%# my starting lineup calls are so screwy.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

25 points from the Bears D, nice. Thought I was done.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> 25 points from the Bears D, nice. Thought I was done.


 i did 2, good job on the win though! and good luck with the rest of the season! Hopefully we get a rematch though in the playoffs


----------



## geographyguy (Sep 23, 2013)

Had Kaepernick going last night - finally at least an "average" output for the guy who has been horrible since Week 1. 

I hate those Thursday night games! 

Somehow, despite Kaepernick and Roddy White both starting on my team every week, I am still 3-0 in my 12 team league. That Cameron guy from Cleveland has been doing great for me!


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

What a terrible week to sit Romo............

:blank


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Blah, it's Tony Gonzalez's bye week, and I got no points from my fill-in tight end (Myers) on Thursday. I hope that doesn't up being the difference between a win and a loss.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yahoo gave my draft a D, lost my first two games, now I've won 4 straight. Guess I wasn't so stupid for drafting Blackmon and Gordon, eh Yahoo experts?:boogie


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lol thought this was funny, on one of my many other fantasy teams im projected to win, and win big xD









can you spot my next MVP?!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^^^Nice! 348 projected points for the Bengals Defense this week! :yes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking for a RB and am willing to trade Torey Smith, Kyle Rudolph, or Vincent Jackson.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> I'm looking for a RB and am willing to trade Torey Smith, Kyle Rudolph, or Vincent Jackson.


What would you be willing to give me for Rashard Mendenhall?

Oh btw, do you guys like my new signature ? (dem hashtags)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Limmy said:


> What would you be willing to give me for Rashard Mendenhall?
> 
> Oh btw, do you guys like my new signature ? (dem hashtags)


Eh, no one I'd really want to give up for him. He's not much better than anyone I have all ready


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ouch, rough week for my Turkeys. Not only was it my lowest point total by far, I was also the victim of that dreaded Biggest Blowout. :blank

Still have the second highest overall point total in the league, but I'm now under .500 and outside of a playoff spot. And I have a very tough matchup against the Potato Famine this week. (Whose team is that, by the way?)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Ouch, rough week for my Turkeys. Not only was it my lowest point total by far, I was also the victim of that dreaded Biggest Blowout. :blank
> 
> Still have the second highest overall point total in the league, but I'm now under .500 and outside of a playoff spot. And I have a very tough matchup against the Potato Famine this week. (Whose team is that, by the way?)


I just want to point out, that he/she is almost certainly an inactive player, yet they are still dominating the league, i've been following their games closely and they still have Julio Jones in their starting line up, i think they are now on the decline, but just look at their team

Peyton Manning, midseason mvp so far
Julio Jones, up until the injury was the top WR
Lesean McCoy, Leading rusher in the NFL
and Desean Jackson, a top 5 WR

I think we all know who had the best draft this year. Its a shame they went inactive, it would of been a very very tough team to beat


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like I wont need it this week but Yahoo! failed to give me 6 points for that Eagles special teams touchdown. According to the league settings a special teams TD is 6 points.

:stu

EDIT: Yahoo! just gave me the points. Looks like lots of people had the same problem and alerted them.

:clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3-5 :sigh


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

5-3 :C

falling behind! please come back soon Percy! the Task Force needs you to complete my trio of based receivers!!!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have no idea how I am 5-3. I've gotten nothing from Ray Rice, Trent Richardson was a bust, and RG3 has been pretty average. Anonymid and Whodey have like 100 points more than me and are 3-5. Ouch. Getting lucky I guess.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> I have no idea how I am 5-3. I've gotten nothing from Ray Rice, Trent Richardson was a bust, and RG3 has been pretty average. Anonymid and Whodey have like 100 points more than me and are 3-5. Ouch. Getting lucky I guess.


you dont have trent richardson


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Limmy said:


> you dont have trent richardson


Daryl*

Again the luck continues and I catch the number 1 team when Manning is on his bye week and Julio Jones is still in his lineup. :lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Daryl*
> 
> Again the luck continues and I catch the number 1 team when Manning is on his bye week and Julio Jones is still in his lineup. :lol


it makes me mad that every1 is losing to some1 who is inactive :c


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Blackmon missed the first 4 weeks and now is done for the season. Him and Gordon led my resurgence. I'm in trouble :no


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The luck continues. Would have likely lost to someone with 4 inactive players in their lineup if Dobson hadn't gone off and gotten 25 points... and I came so close to dropping him for Roy Helu Jr not long ago


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

So far a very disappointing week for the TaskForce :C its all up to you Based Aaron Rodgers to save the task force from humiliation!













LETS GO TASKFORCE!!!!! #FutureSASFantasyFootballChamps


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This is shaping up to be a pretty good stretch run. Four weeks to go in the regular season, and everyone is still alive. Even the last place teams, at 3-6, are only two games out of a playoff spot.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Huge matchup for my Turkeys against first-place Heisenberg's Hat . . . and it just has to be Jamaal Charles' bye week. Gonna be tough.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh dear god! what a rough monday night! losing Aaron Rogers, my fantasy MVP, ill miss you baby <3 the Task Force needs you so get better soon


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

also...
team photo :3


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

4th lowest point total but in 3rd place overall......


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I got lucky on the waiver this week! Someone dropped EJ Manuel, so i got have to be stuck with Ponder until Rodgers gets healthy. Also picked up Michael Crabtree, hopefully he will be able to play this season, or else he'll just be warming my bench, if so ill be loaded at WR with Bryant, Bowe, Harvin, and Crabtree


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I've already lost. Now a playoff longshot at 4-6.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

God Damn!!!!
I miss Aaron Rodgers more than i though i would! I've now lost 3 straight games, all 3 i was projected to win, over teams i should of beat :C Please come back soon Aaron, If i can just sneak into the playoffs somehow, i know ill have a shot!






















On the bright side, Percy Harvin looks like he is a go this week


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Limmy said:


> God Damn!!!!
> I miss Aaron Rodgers more than i though i would! I've now lost 3 straight games, all 3 i was projected to win, over teams i should of beat :C Please come back soon Aaron, If i can just sneak into the playoffs somehow, i know ill have a shot!
> 
> 
> ...


.....I miss him so much. Just wish he'd come back.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Thank you based Ryan Fitzpatrick!!!! the TaskForce is still alive!!!!!!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow 3 fumbles in a row to start the game for New England, could be 3 return touchdowns

Has that ever happend before in the history of NFL


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Boldin helping me play spoiler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

So the one team that hasn't been managed all year is in first place with one week to go. This is ridiculous. :lol


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> So the one team that hasn't been managed all year is in first place with one week to go. This is ridiculous. :lol


Lol, i think everyone can admit, it was probably the best drafted team in the league, its scary to think about how good they would be if they actually managed that team


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Limmy said:


> Lol, i think everyone can admit, it was probably the best drafted team in the league, its scary to think about how good they would be if they actually managed that team


I don't know who he/she is on SAS (does anyone?), but I'll send the owner an email through the league site and remind them that their team exists and has clinched a playoff spot. I would hate to have an abandoned team in the playoffs with an injured player in its starting lineup. If they don't respond by the start of the playoffs, I'll use my commish powers to edit their lineup and insert Alshon Jeffery for Julio Jones.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

So it all comes down to the last week, i have finally snapped my 4 game losing streak, and still have a distant shot at making the playoffs. I have a record of 6-6 one position out of a playoff spot, behind four 7-5 teams. Due to the fact thought that 3 of the 4 teams have more than 100 points scored than me, my entire season has come down to just 2 games, first i will have to beat *3rd and Lmatic*, and then I will need *Cam1* to lose to *Fanatics*. On top of that I will need to score 4.53 points more than *Cam1*.

Lets do this #TaskForce, time for the Official Anthem of the *#LimmyTaskForce*
















Lmatic3030 said:


> Boldin helping me play spoiler


Please no:wife


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fitzpatrick must go down and he must go down hard.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

so a stat correction just change my result last week from a loss to a win

yay..


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

SPC said:


> so a stat correction just change my result last week from a loss to a win
> 
> yay..


And ended my 6 game winning streak in the process! So it looks like they credited the 49ers D with 2 more sacks. Wtf!


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

WhoDey85 said:


> And ended my 6 game winning streak in the process! So it looks like they credited the 49ers D with 2 more sacks. Wtf!


and gave the #TaskForce Another scenario in which they could make the playoffs


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

WhoDey85 said:


> And ended my 6 game winning streak in the process! So it looks like they credited the 49ers D with 2 more sacks. Wtf!


haha tough break man... im not going to pretend i know how stat corrections work, or how fantasy football scoring works.. or even how football works in general. all i know is i won wooooooo


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

SPC said:


> haha tough break man... im not going to pretend i know how stat corrections work, or how fantasy football scoring works.. or even how football works in general. all i know is i won wooooooo


Congrats and good luck in the playoffs. I hope I still make it!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

You'd think with Josh Gordon on your team today would be wrapped up. 

But your opponent has Decker :mum:flush

4 TDs for Decker! This has to be a joke :bash


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

So it all comes down to Sunday Night and Monday Night football. Two more games.

*Gr8IrishPotatoFamine*, *Kai's Top-Notch Team*, and *Heisenberg's Hat *have already clinched playoff spots.

If I did my calculations correctly...

Myself (*Manatees*), *Cam1*, *WHODEY!*, and *True Blue's Team* are battling for the final three spots.

Limmy falls to 6-7 and is eliminated with his loss today.

If the current scores were to hold (very likely with remaining players and current point differential), WHODEY!, True Blue, and I would make the playoffs. Cam just misses out based on overall points which is the tiebreaker.

If I did that wrong let me know. It's going to make these last two Week 13 games very exciting to watch. 

*Postseason Picture Entering SNF*
_Clinched_
*Gr8IrishPotatoFamine*
*Kai's Top-Notch Team*
*Heisenberg's Hat*

_In the Hunt_ (only 3 will make it)
*Manatees *(Losing - 98.60-53.10, projected to win)*
WHODEY!* (Winning - 64.30-60.84, projected to win)*
Cam1 *(Losing - 65.52-59.30, projected to win)*
True Blue *(Winning - 108.92-100.10, projected to win)


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Well! it was an interesting season for me, it started off well, going 5-2, but i guess things can change pretty fast in fantasy sports  and i ended up finishing 6-7!

Good luck to every one left!!!

R.I.P #LimmyTaskForce, it was fun while it lasted :')


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Limmy said:


> Well! it was an interesting season for me, it started off well, going 5-2, but i guess things can change pretty fast in fantasy sports  and i ended up finishing 6-7!
> 
> Good luck to every one left!!!
> 
> R.I.P #LimmyTaskForce, it was fun while it lasted :')


Good season man. You and everyone who played all season and took it seriously made it a lot of fun.

If I am looking at it correctly I make the playoffs despite my loss. Cam1 and WHODEY are in. True Blue just misses out based on overall points.

*Playoff Match-Ups*
(3) Heisenberg's Hat
vs.
(6) WHODEY!

(4) Cam1
vs.
(5) Manatees

_Byes_
(1) Kai's Top-Notch Team
(2) Gr8IrishPotatoFamine


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think that Thomas TD just sealed it for Cam :rain


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well it's looking like the 25 point difference in defensive scores is going to be too much for team Whodey to make up. Chalk me up as another one of Walter White's victims! :fall I believe Paul knocked me out last year in the finals as well.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Touchdown Brees! I just pulled ahead for the first time all day. Cam has Bennett tomorrow night. Need to be up by at least 10 after SNF.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm going to hang on for the win! Great battle Cam. I really thought I wasn't going to hold the lead.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Not going to pull another one out of the hat this week. Run had to end some time.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, the abandoned team, Gr8IrishPotatoFamine, has advanced to the championship. I've never seen this happen before in a fantasy league in any sport. For the integrity of the playoffs I used my commish powers to sub in replacements for his injured players, but even with zero points from Jones and Austin he still would have won. Unbelievable.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Well, the abandoned team, Gr8IrishPotatoFamine, has advanced to the championship. I've never seen this happen before in a fantasy league in any sport. For the integrity of the playoffs I used my commish powers to sub in replacements for his injured players, but even with zero points from Jones and Austin he still would have won. Unbelievable.


im almost sad, but then i remembered............

THE TASK FORCE IS IN THE CONSOLATION CHAMPIONSHIP YEAHHHHH BABY!!!!1
its like the SUPERBOWL* OF FANTASY FOOTBALL!!!!







*The Superbowl for teams who werent good enough to make the real playoffs


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

I will gladly take a third place finish after the draft I had and free agents I missed out on. I'm just not sure Gates has enough left in the tank and Morris is too unpredictable. 

Good luck Heisenberg!


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!

Eagles D# and Cooper just got me 3rd place.:boogie:clap


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats Gr8IrishPotatoFamine, wherever you may be. 

Kai took home second, I finished 3rd.

It will be weird not watching StatTracker this Sunday. Can't wait for next year!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't believe someone who's been inactive all year long won, haha. Anyone know who he was? Congrats to whoever you may be.

That was a good matchup, Phanatics! I'm surprised I made it that far with my two key players being RG3 and Ray Rice, but managed to get lucky a lot during the season.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> I can't believe someone who's been inactive all year long won, haha. Anyone know who he was? Congrats to whoever you may be.
> 
> That was a good matchup, Phanatics! I'm surprised I made it that far with my two key players being RG3 and Ray Rice, but managed to get lucky a lot during the season.


If Justin Blackmon could have stayed off the weed I might have at least made the championship game :mum


----------

